# eLeaf iStick 30W



## cfm78910 (23/1/15)

Hi Guys

Received one of these as a gift yesterday. Used it a bit, here are my first impressions.

The best thing about this device is the size, it is tiny! It sits in my hand really comfortably and with my Nautilus Mini its a great size for when I'm out and about. I hardly know about it in my pocket.

Build quality seems good for the prize, the fire button has a nice positive action and I like that the up/down buttons are separate, not controlled by the fire button. I've got a silver one and it is a good looking little thing. Don't know about battery life yet but it should be good and the pass through charge facility is nice.

Vapor production and flavour is down quite a bit compared to my Provari 3 but it's not bad, for the price again. 

Talk about price, I think it is excellent value for money. Just look what a Twisp costs these days and this is miles better. I think it is an excellent option for someone wanting something decent but doesn't want to spend too much. Also for someone who doesn't like the size of some other mods.

Just my 2 cents.

Cheers!

Chris

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Guunie (23/1/15)

Thanks for taking the time to post your experience with the istick 30w...

I'm sure everyone appreciates as much info about the products before buying our own 

So that is an iStick 30w added to my wishlist!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Nice job @cfm78910 

From your review I'm guessing this is your first iStick. Good to hear such positive things from the upgraded device, especially from someone who hasn't had the original


----------



## cfm78910 (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice job @cfm78910
> 
> From your review I'm guessing this is your first iStick. Good to hear such positive things from the upgraded device, especially from someone who hasn't had the original



@free3dom - I inderstand there were some issues with the original, let's hope they sorted them this time around. I 've used mine most of this afternoon and the more I use it the more I like it. It's actually very good! If it turns out to be reliable it will be a really good choice in my opinion.

One minor issue - the fire button rattles when you handle the device, no biggie for me but I can see how it may irritate some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @free3dom - I inderstand there were some issues with the original, let's hope they sorted them this time around. I 've used mine most of this afternoon and the more I use it the more I like it. It's actually very good! If it turns out to be reliable it will be a really good choice in my opinion.
> 
> One minor issue - the fire button rattles when you handle the device, no biggie for me but I can see how it may irritate some.



Glad to hear you are happy with it...it really does grow on you 

The original did have some issues, but it was mostly annoyances - the 510 being the only real problem, but that's fixed in your version 
From what I've read/seen the 30W fixed all of those and added some extra niceness (such as the little round bit at the top for 23mm devices). Eleaf is really outdoing themselves at every turn and are impressing me more each day 

I've come to understand that the second iterations of devices are actually the ones to get as all the little issues/problems get resolved once they are discovered. I think I might just upgrade mine at some point - it's just that it still works very well so I'm having a hard time justifying the upgrade...but I'll come up with something 

The rattling was on the original as well, and I also found it quite acceptable

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910 (29/1/15)

So the honeymoon seems to be over. I've only used my iStick an hour or so a day and it stopped working. The fire button seems bust, the up/down buttons work but press the fire button and: nothing. Then, while it's sitting on the bedside table it starts firing all by itself until it reaches the 10 second cut-off then stops. Press the fire button and: nothing. Now I can see why my Provari cost what it did. So from recommending it I'm changing my opinionto: stay away, it's a piece of crap. Rather save up and get somethong decent.


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> So the honeymoon seems to be over. I've only used my iStick an hour or so a day and it stopped working. The fire button seems bust, the up/down buttons work but press the fire button and: nothing. Then, while it's sitting on the bedside table it starts firing all by itself until it reaches the 10 second cut-off then stops. Press the fire button and: nothing. Now I can see why my Provari cost what it did. So from recommending it I'm changing my opinionto: stay away, it's a piece of crap. Rather save up and get somethong decent.



One bad unit does not make an entire product line crap. It happens...there are probably a few dud Provari's out there too 
It's unfortunate you got a dud, but the thousands and thousands of happy iStick users (myself included) respectfully disagree with you 
I get that it's frustrating, but calling an entire product line "crap" might not be the way to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

Hi @cfm78910 , sorry to hear about your iStick

When you get a chance, please load a cool avatar pic for yourself


----------



## cfm78910 (30/1/15)

free3dom said:


> One bad unit does not make an entire product line crap. It happens...there are probably a few dud Provari's out there too
> It's unfortunate you got a dud, but the thousands and thousands of happy iStick users (myself included) respectfully disagree with you
> I get that it's frustrating, but calling an entire product line "crap" might not be the way to go



@free3dom - you are right, apologies, maybe I was a bit harsh. I was just really, really disappointed when this happened last night. I mean, don't they have quality control? I hear what you say about the Provari but at least that has a 1 year guarantee and if anything happens to it after 1 year Provape will repair it. What do I do with the iStick now? Throw it in the skip?

@Silver - I tried to load an Avatar the other day but everything I wanted to put on there is too big. But I'll find something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @free3dom - you are right, apologies, maybe I was a bit harsh. I was just really, really disappointed when this happened last night. I mean, don't they have quality control? I hear what you say about the Provari but at least that has a 1 year guarantee and if anything happens to it after 1 year Provape will repair it. What do I do with the iStick now? Throw it in the skip?
> 
> @Silver - I tried to load an Avatar the other day but everything I wanted to put on there is too big. But I'll find something!



Ok thanks @cfm78910
A photo that is 300 by 300 pixels works best

As for the iStick, i see you got it as a gift. Was it new? Maybe you can return it where it was bought?
I think if you bought it from a good local vendor, they would swap it out for another one if it was faulty so soon after being bought...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910 (30/1/15)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @cfm78910
> A photo that is 300 by 300 pixels works best
> 
> As for the iStick, i see you got it as a gift. Was it new? Maybe you can return it where it was bought?
> I think if you bought it from a good local vendor, they would swap it out for another one if it was faulty so soon after being bought...



@Silver - yes, it was gift. My brother bought it on-line from a vaping vendor based in Durban. He is out of the country at the moment so I'm trying to find the details. I think the name of the guy is Craig? If anyone knows what they're called please let me know then I'll contact them and see if they are willing to exchange it.


----------



## Dubz (30/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @Silver - yes, it was gift. My brother bought it on-line from a vaping vendor based in Durban. He is out of the country at the moment so I'm trying to find the details. I think the name of the guy is Craig? If anyone knows what they're called please let me know then I'll contact them and see if they are willing to exchange it.


Sounds like "Sir Vape" is the vendor.


----------



## cfm78910 (30/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Sounds like "Sir Vape" is the vendor.



@Dubz - Sir Vape, that the one! Thanks for your help, I'll give them a call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @free3dom - you are right, apologies, maybe I was a bit harsh. I was just really, really disappointed when this happened last night. I mean, don't they have quality control? I hear what you say about the Provari but at least that has a 1 year guarantee and if anything happens to it after 1 year Provape will repair it. What do I do with the iStick now? Throw it in the skip?
> 
> @Silver - I tried to load an Avatar the other day but everything I wanted to put on there is too big. But I'll find something!



No problem - it sounds like the electronics failed and unfortunately even with quality control there are always a few duds in this regard 

As everyone else mentioned here, I'm sure that the vendor (Sir Vape) will be able to sort you out...the local vendors are awesome that way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/1/15)

I think for the price point that eLeaf is hitting, the occasional dud, is unavoidable. My iStick 30W has been a trooper so far, about 2 weeks in. and it works perfect every time. only niggle is the material they use at the top and bottom of it. its chromed brass or something. the chrome scratches very easily. But at this price point, I really can't hold that against them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cfm78910 (30/1/15)

free3dom said:


> No problem - it sounds like the electronics failed and unfortunately even with quality control there are always a few duds in this regard
> 
> As everyone else mentioned here, I'm sure that the vendor (Sir Vape) will be able to sort you out...the local vendors are awesome that way



@free3dom - indeed, Sir Vape is already arranging for a replacement. Excellent service!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (30/1/15)

Unfortunately this does happen. Packaging your unit now and sending it off. Thanks @cfm78910

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (30/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Unfortunately this does happen. Packaging your unit now and sending it off. Thanks @cfm78910



Nicely done Sir

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

